# need help finding distributer cap n rotor hercules g1600



## millbilly (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a 1988 g1600 hercules engine and need distributor parts. Hercules says I have to deal with one of their suppliers. Ive called Penn Detroit diesel and they say we have to get back to you and never do and I've called 4 locations same bs. Anyway I found one in Mass and they want $58.00 for cap and 26 for rotor. Its an old four cylinder they are just point blank sticking it to me. There are no numbers on distributor so I cant cross reference it. Any one that can help would be very much appreciated 

Thanks Millbilly


----------



## ArborquipSP (Aug 10, 2010)

Can you take a picture of the distributor and the cap. Most old industrial engines used prestolite distributors and napa auto parts should be able to get them. Have you tried walking the parts into a napa store ? Prestolite distributors have two clips that hold the cap on and a 1" wide groove in the housing to line the cap up. Also below the rotor there usually is a metal dust cover that protects the points from debris. If you have the factory cap I believe they put part of the part # on the underside. Hope this is some sort of help to you. 

Scott


----------



## timber29714 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Abouy the cap and rotor for the 1600 hercules motor*

i HAVE SAME MOTOR IN MY CHIPPER,WENT TO NAPA FIRST AND TOOK CAP.They came up empty handed,searched a bunch of other places and nothing.I ended up having to go through hercules supplier,vasoline should of been thrown in---cap and rotor---$81.44 what a rip off,plus it had to be ordered and had to pay in advance and took 2 weeks to get it.Your welcome to my old ones,they were on my machine and working,just was doing a regular tune up on my machine.You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## millbilly (Jul 6, 2011)

*Cat 1404*

i too adventually found one at the same rate. Heres a news flash the Hercules g1600 is also a Catapillar 1404, and they are found in alot of fork lifts. It was an easy conversion from propane to gas, with limited work and a few gaskets . The guy I bought the fork lift from wanted me to make my chipper run on propane.

I have enough problems finding diesel sometimes


----------



## NORTREE (Aug 14, 2011)

We just listed the manuals to my old G1600 on Ebay. I had a 1987 G1600 on a Morbark chipper. I have the NAPA cap listed as #AL 165 and the rotor as #AL 150 I also have STD numbers as AL149 for the cap and AL168 for the rotor. Plugs were Champion RJ6c gapped at .030, oil filter is NAPA #1515. Hope that helps. I may have some small parts kicking around still, like I said we just listed the G1600 manuals along with some Hi-Ranger, National Crane and Vermeer manuals also. Hope the above info helps you guys out, those G1600's are great little motors!


----------

